# Considering moving to Netherlands



## ramkumarojha (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello All.
I am an experience Project management professional in India. My experience goes mainly into Automotive new product development and product life cycle.
I am planning to move from India to Netherlands and would seek your advise/ opinion/ suggestion to look for a job, visa, family settlement etc.
Look forward for your advise.
Thanks.
Regards
Ramkumar Ojha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, the first step is finding a job with an employer who can handle the immigration paperwork for you. But that requires that you be in a line of work that is difficult to recruit, both within the Netherlands and within the EU in general. You should try to develop your CV to highlight any sort of unique, international skills, training or experience you have and do your research to find companies established in the Netherlands that might have need of precisely those types of skills.

In order to get permission to hire a foreigner, an employer in the EU has to show that they have tried and failed to find either a local candidate or someone from within the EU to fill that particular position. It can be a tough hurdle to overcome.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ramkumarojha (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Bevdeforges. I am on the will to put uniqueness I can bring onboard to the employers. Let me give it a try....


----------



## jasonrsmith (Aug 12, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally, the first step is finding a job with an employer who can handle the immigration paperwork for you. But that requires that you be in a line of work that is difficult to recruit, both within the Netherlands and within the EU in general. You should try to develop your CV to highlight any sort of unique, international skills, training or experience you have and do your research to find companies established in the Netherlands that might have need of precisely those types of skills.
> 
> In order to get permission to hire a foreigner, an employer in the EU has to show that they have tried and failed to find either a local candidate or someone from within the EU to fill that particular position. It can be a tough hurdle to overcome.
> Cheers,
> Bev


This isn't true in the Netherlands. None of those conditions apply if you want to get in as a highly skilled migrant worker.

If the company that is looking to hire you is on the pre-approved list, you can be working in 2 weeks.

The main criteria is you get paid a certain amount, based on your age.

I cannot post links but if you google "netherlands highly skilled migrant" the Immigration's office is the first result.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Bev makes a good point. The first step is to find a job. The chances of finding a job depend largely on your resume. Having worked as a project manager does not guarantee your success. Did you go to university? Do you have a degree? What did you study? 

The automotive industry is practically non-existent in The Netherlands. There is Nedcar and a handful of smaller companies but I doubt there is much product development going on. It may be difficult to find a job as a project manager in The Netherlands anyway because we do have a lot of those 

As you are from India, you may try your luck in an industry that outsources activities to India, like IT companies. I am not sure if there is a real need for that though since most Indian people speak excellent English and communication isn´t a huge issue. Or perhaps you can find a job with an Indian company in The Netherlands. Tata Steel is huge and has plants in Holland. Dr Reddy's has subsidiaries in Holland. Taj Hotels and ITC are active all over Europe including The Netherlands.

Tbh I´m afraid that just being an experienced project manager may not get you far. You need a specific skillset or education to set you apart from other project managers who speak Dutch and don´t live halfway across the world.


----------

